# Bluetooth Question



## novicegeek (May 28, 2016)

My wife has bought a Bluetooth speaker that I can't get to play with the computer. It will pair, but I get no sound. I'm thinking I've found a clue to the problem. In the Device Manager, under "Sound, Video and Game Controllers" there's a line that says "Bluetooth Audio Device". When I call for the properties, it says, "This device cannot start. (Code 10)" Then it says "Object Path Component was not a directory object." Not sure what all that means, but that'll have to be some later learning.

Any ideas as to why the speaker won't play what's on the computer? By the way, it doesn't show up under Playback Devices in the Sound tab.

Thank you for what advice you might be able to supply.

P. S. The speaker works with her phone just fine.


----------



## Cromewell (May 28, 2016)

Code 10 is a driver issue. The manufacturer may have an updated driver you can install, or you can try updating the driver from device manager.


----------



## novicegeek (May 28, 2016)

It said that I had the most current driver. Also, Qualcomm Atheros Communications' website said they didn't service consumer end products, or something like that. I've also tried the troubleshooting dialog box and it told me to reboot, and I did, twice after running troubleshooting twice - all to no avail. Can you think of anything else?

Thanks.


----------



## johnb35 (May 29, 2016)

What is the exact model number of this device and what operating system are you using?


----------



## novicegeek (May 29, 2016)

This is a Polaroid named system. It's a wireless tower with disco light - model PBT 3012. I'm using Windows 10, which was one of those free upgrades from Windows 8.1.

Thanks.


----------



## Cromewell (May 30, 2016)

Do you have other bluetooth devices that work with your PC?

Also, do you know which Atheros bluetooth adapter you have? If not, we might be able to figure it out by the hardware ids.


----------



## johnb35 (May 30, 2016)

I actually forgot to reply to this yesterday.  What Bluetooth adapter is installed in the pc?  A lot of older bluetooth adapters don't have windows 10 drivers.


----------



## novicegeek (May 31, 2016)

We have a couple of Bluetooth Devices that work on the PC. My wife has one of those Fitbit One devices that's connected. Of course, the PBT 3012 is paired, just not working.

And about that hardware ID under Bluetooth Audio Device, it is:

BTHENUM\{61118058-486c-4bb0-b4b8-ace4dcadec44}_LOCALMFG&0000

Does that help any?

Thanks again.


----------



## johnb35 (May 31, 2016)

What bluetooth software do you have installed?  I got done building a pc for a client a couple weeks ago and he wanted a bluetooth adapter and I hard time figuring out how to get it to work with my phone.  The adapter came with this software.

http://www.bluesoleil.com/

It was a long process to actually get it to recognize my phone and get sound out of it.


----------



## Cromewell (May 31, 2016)

It looks like it might be an embedded controller on a Dell... is that right?

The atheros drivers are a pain to find, all the packages are named in a way that suggests they are board specific. What motherboard do you have (or model Dell if the above is correct), might be able to find an installer for it.


----------



## novicegeek (Jun 1, 2016)

Okay, I'll have to confess, you've got me a little stumped on these questions. But, then again, that's probably why I come here - to learn. As embarrassing as it is, I have to admit that I don't know what Bluetooth software we have, or how to find it. I also don't know what motherboard this computer has. I can tell you what I do know: (and here's another embarrassing part - I didn't know much of anything about computers I bought this laptop) We've got an Acer Aspire V5-571P-6831 with an Core i5 3337U processor. It might be a Mobile Intel HM77 chipset on the board.

So how do I go about finding out about what kind of Bluetooth software and motherboard this thing has got?

Thanks again. I appreciate your help.


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 1, 2016)

The model is good enough. Can't find any drivers for Windows 10 for it though 

I'm wondering if maybe we're looking at the wrong spot. You said that the speaker pairs. You opened the connect application and found it? Or used some pairing instructions that came with the speaker?


----------



## novicegeek (Jun 1, 2016)

_*Yes. The speaker pairs with the computer. I've opened the Bluetooth window and the device is listed. The reason I'm thinking this is the problem is what I see in the device manager below. The only problem is, the speaker won't play what's on the computer.*_



*Also, the other two devices (besides the speaker - PBT 3012) work with the computer. *



*Any ideas? 

Thanks.*


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 2, 2016)

Try right clicking on the bluetooth audio device and click on uninstall.  Then reboot the pc and let the driver reinstall and see if it corrects itself.


----------



## novicegeek (Jun 2, 2016)

I've tried that, to no avail, but I can make another attempt if need be.


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 2, 2016)

To connect it, did you use the connect menu? See at the bottom left-ish. If not, can you unpair and try it? The MS help articles say this is the way to add an audio device via bluetooth. I'm not sure if it triggers the same workflow as the bluetooth devices thing you used.


----------



## novicegeek (Jun 4, 2016)

'Fraid that didn't work either. It took me to the screen below after saying it would install it after a few minutes, but when I hit the "Connect" button, it'll remain grayed out for a little while, then it will go back to the solid "Connect".

By the way, I had some problems with Windows updates, but I did a few things and got them installed.

Could it be something else?

Thanks.


----------



## novicegeek (Jun 4, 2016)

Hey, just a thought, going back to the screen shown below - is there something I can do in the registry?


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 4, 2016)

It's going to be a driver issue.  Not sure if it has anything to do with win 10 or not.  Registry won't do anything.


----------



## novicegeek (Jun 4, 2016)

Okay. I'll work in that direction. I appreciate everyone's input. Thank you.


----------



## Cromewell (Jun 6, 2016)

That first screen with the connect button seems to suggest it's having trouble connecting to the speaker's BT radio.

Do you know the version of BT your PC uses and what the speaker is?


----------

